# Is Eco-complete safe for Corydoras catfish?



## hubble13 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've had corydoras in echo complete for years. I think they would enjoy sand more, they do love to burrow and the echo doesn't allow that. The echo hasn't harmed them in anyway and they seem perfectly happy.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess I can only add to what hubble13 said. Have 6 albino cory's and eco complete. They are about 1.5 years old now. As for is it safe for them? I can only offer a pic...


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Immortal1 said:


> I guess I can only add to what hubble13 said. Have 6 albino cory's and eco complete. They are about 1.5 years old now. As for is it safe for them? I can only offer a pic...



My first impression was "_shouldn't_ their barbels be longer?" but maybe I just can't make them out in that picture.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have seen pictures where they were longer. Some of my cory's have one barbel longer than the other. Is this because of the Eco Complete? I don't know. What I do know is they as a group are some of my oldest fish at almost 2 years old.


----------

